# Another problem with my brute - Belt Light Switch



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

I just installed a dayco xtx belt on my bike. I tightend the belt by taking out one of the shims in the secondary. The deflection seems to be right i checked it more than once. Heres the problem every time i ride it the belt light gets triggered and it goes into limp mode. Is there any way to have a bad belt light switch box? It seems to happen when ever im riding kinda hard and slow down to a stop. Is my belt too loose causing it to slap that switch? It only happens when im slowing down from about 20 mph to a dead stop. Is anyone running their sencondary with no shims? Ive searched and found no solution or anyone with the same prob. Also i followed the how tos on tightening the belt and changing it out. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone have any input? Deflection is a little on the tight side, about .75 inches. I dont know if i was using the correct 13lbs of pressure on the belt when i measured.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

is the switch moved over everytime or does it just flash on the display but the switch is fine?


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yea the switch gets tripped to the off position everytime. It gets tripped wen im coming to a stop from like 15mph+. If the belt is a little on the tight side why would it cause this? I could understand if it was a little loose.


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

this is kind of a shot in the dark but could my secondary spring be the cause of the belt light being triggered while slowing down?


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

heres a vid of the new belt installed running in neutral


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it does look like it's jumping up a bit on decel... could be whats tripping the switch.


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

what would be causing this? wrong spring combo?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

By the video I would say deflection is too loose. Definitely looks like it moved enough to trip the switch.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I wonder if your primary or even secondary clutch pulleys are badly worn.Take a look at them and see if they are completely flat/smooth or are they grooved where the belt rides at idle.what springs are in the primary and secondary clutchs - I doubt it would be clutch springs though - the video shows smooth transition on acceleration.


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

red primary and maroon secondary


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

i measured the deflection... its a little on the tight side (20.6 mm) but it did the same thing when i had a thicker shim in there.


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

dman66 said:


> I wonder if your primary or even secondary clutch pulleys are badly worn.Take a look at them and see if they are completely flat/smooth or are they grooved where the belt rides at idle.what springs are in the primary and secondary clutchs - I doubt it would be clutch springs though - the video shows smooth transition on acceleration.


I just checked the pulleys. The secondary feels smooth the primary feels like the belt wore a grove in it. could this be the cause?


----------



## RedBeard (May 3, 2010)

TFitton88 said:


> I just checked the pulleys. The secondary feels smooth the primary feels like the belt wore a grove in it. could this be the cause?


It may be the cause of the jump the belt takes on deceleration. Is your machine doing the 'Kawi squeal' when parked at an idle if it's in gear? If not, you may be able to go tighter on the deflection.


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

Its not doing the squeal. should i take the other shim out? Is it ok to run the secondary with no shims?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

TFitton88 said:


> red primary and maroon secondary



Are you sure? That doesn't sound right. Should be the other way around.


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

yea positive. I got the bike like this. I dont know why....


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks to me like the primary clutch is wore out the way the belts jumping on decel do you have access to another brute to swap clutches with?

wishing I was riding


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

mcpyro3 said:


> Looks to me like the primary clutch is wore out the way the belts jumping on decel do you have access to another brute to swap clutches with?
> 
> wishing I was riding


Yeah im thinking the same thing. Anyone know if theres anyway of knowing for sure this is the cause. Anything else i can try before ordering a new primary?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

If you have the primary off the bike,take a straight edge across the pulleys and see how bad the worn area is - post up a pic.Im no pro at this,learning as i go too,but I've read alot about my and others Brute issues,and more than lilkely that primary clutch is worn.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

easiest way is to take a clutch of another brute and put on yours if it dont do it nomore you know your prob cuz i cant see springs or shims causing it to jump like that maybe if it stayed loose or jumping around but it only does it on decel which is why i think the clutch is worn out and not grabing the belt properly anymore


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok ill try n find another clutch. What would cause this wear? The bike only has 580 miles and 200hrs


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Probably dirt or mud got on it

wishing I was riding


----------



## RedBeard (May 3, 2010)

TFitton88 said:


> Ok ill try n find another clutch. What would cause this wear? The bike only has 580 miles and 200hrs


I grooved the clutches on my prairie pulling a loaded trailer on a melting (soft) snowmobile trail. It would spin wildly in low range, so I was running it in high, getting better traction, and using that Kawi torque! Got so hot that it literally quit moving, and would rev free like the belt cover was full of water! Ended up finding a used secondary and bought a new primary. Expensive lesson! Use low range as much as possible in the tough going, 'cause that tiny belt and those small clutches that save a lot of weight and space, also heat up fast!


----------

